# Music Tastes



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What's yours?

For instance, I like anything from Jars of Clay, Kill switch engage, Metric, Rammstein, The Cure to Tupac, Steve Miller & Taylor Swift (lol). I think she's a good role model for young girls.

:woof:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I mostly listen to rap and Hip Hop, mostly old stuff, I love Wu-Tang, Bone thugs and Harmony. 

Most new stuff I hate although I really like what lil Wayne is doing.

I try to listen to other music and usually end up stuck to the crappy 90 pop rock and stuff like that(Korn, limp bizkit, linkin park) I guess it reminds me of when I was growing up watching mtv after school.

Wow, my music taste kinda sucks.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> I mostly listen to rap and Hip Hop, mostly old stuff, I love Wu-Tang, Bone thugs and Harmony.
> 
> Most new stuff I hate although I really like what lil Wayne is doing.
> 
> ...


Lol, it doesn't suck, it's just what you like. I like KoRn & 90's music - I remember really liking Ace of Base & No doubt as well as 3sixmafia. My taste varies.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pantera, Slayer, Sublime, Mudvayne, STP, Alice in Chains, Bad Religon, Social Distortion, Less then Jake, Aerosmith, Pink Floyd, Lynard Skinard. The list is soo long I can't go on. No rap or country over here were pretty much metal heads.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Lol, it doesn't suck, it's just what you like. I like KoRn & 90's music - I remember really liking Ace of Base & No doubt as well as 3sixmafia. My taste varies.


I love No Doubt before Gwen sold out and ditched her band. Every thing she does now sounds like c**p.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Old punk rock. Bad religion , Pennywise, mustard plug, Tenfoot pole,NOFX, Less than Jake. Old offspring


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Slayer gives me happy memories! My first concert was jagermeister with Slayer, Hatebreed, Dry Kill Logic & Arch Enemy. Arch Enemy by far blew me away... Haven't been to a show in forever


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I must be the odd one out....Country all the way, but I do listen to anything (and I mean anything) if I like the sounds of it I will listen. But mostly country.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Slayer gives me happy memories! My first concert was jagermeister with Slayer, Hatebreed, Dry Kill Logic & Arch Enemy. Arch Enemy by far blew me away... Haven't been to a show in forever


Go check out The Best Concert Ever thread I just posted some pics of Slayer over there.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

anything electro! MSTRKRFT "shes good for business"






AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Old punk rock. Bad religion , Pennywise, mustard plug, Tenfoot pole,NOFX, Less than Jake. Old offspring


That's what I'm talkin about. Hot dog in a hall way.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I love No Doubt before Gwen sold out and ditched her band. Every thing she does now sounds like c**p.


Agreed, the band should've stayed together... Even rock steady I couldn't swallow - that was the turning point for me. Tsunami Bomb are good though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Save Farris is kinda like real old No Doubt realy good.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i listen to pretty much everything. i had a metal phase, lasted a couple years but i've lately been into pop stuff and listening to the radio, lol. it's the only thing my boss and i can agree on, so that's what we listen to. lady gaga is my favorite lmao >> <<

but i wont listen to country lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i listen to pretty much everything. i had a metal phase, lasted a couple years but i've lately been into pop stuff and listening to the radio, lol. it's the only thing my boss and i can agree on, so that's what we listen to. lady gaga is my favorite lmao >> <<
> 
> but i wont listen to country lol


lady gaga is so wierd. I wonder what does through her mind sometimes.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol that's why i like her, cuz she's so weird and although her songs are super weird and out there, they are catchy  and i like that she can actually sing, and perform. i cant tell you how many people i can TELL while watching them on tv are not actually singing, just dancing around badly, and i'm sure they just suck. she actually sings, you can tell, and she's dancing around and doing all kinds of crazy junk at the same time. i think she's great lol


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Old school punk, Fugazi , Misfits ,The Dead Kennedy's, Black Flag, NOFX ..

Underground hip hop, Sage Francis ,Apathy ,Atmoshear ,Immortal Technique..

Some Metal , Clutch,Slayer,Megadeath, Helmet ..

A collection of other odds and ends like Ben Harper,Mike Doughty(and soul coughing) ,Jack Jhonson..

Some old standards, Johnny Cash, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> lol that's why i like her, cuz she's so weird and although her songs are super weird and out there, they are catchy  and i like that she can actually sing, and perform. i cant tell you how many people i can TELL while watching them on tv are not actually singing, just dancing around badly, and i'm sure they just suck. she actually sings, you can tell, and she's dancing around and doing all kinds of crazy junk at the same time. i think she's great lol


Anyone can sing with Autotune.

Joking aside, I've seen her stuff before she went Gaga, she does have talent.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh you beat me to it!I was gonna start a thread like this one.I love music!I listen to music at least 80% of the day.
Here's just a short list of who I like
Metallica (old mostly) Pantera
Bullet For My Valentine Iron Maiden
Flogging Molly Whole Wheat Bread
Megadeth Slayer
Motorhead Sepultura
Anthrax Trivium
Social Distortion ozzy
Type O Negative Rage Against the Machine

I'm sure I'll think of more as soon as I post this


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> Old school punk, Fugazi , Misfits ,The Dead Kennedy's, Black Flag, NOFX ..
> 
> Underground hip hop, Sage Francis ,Apathy ,Atmoshear ,Immortal Technique..
> 
> ...


I love me some zepplin & pink floyd - ooh & Tool


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Oh you beat me to it!I was gonna start a thread like this one.I love music!I listen to music at least 80% of the day.
> Here's just a short list of who I like
> Metallica (old mostly) Pantera
> Bullet For My Valentine Iron Maiden
> ...


Type O neg is great. My favorite music video is their Black No. 1


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Type O neg is great. My favorite music video is their Black No. 1


My fave by them is Love you to Death


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

i love all types of music it just depends in what mood I am in Rock, Metal, hip hop, punk, country, pop, freestyle,r&b, I love it all...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

rap and the occasional older 90s era rock/other random stuff i might come across.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Oh you beat me to it!I was gonna start a thread like this one.I love music!I listen to music at least 80% of the day.
> Here's just a short list of who I like
> Metallica (old mostly) Pantera
> Bullet For My Valentine Iron Maiden
> ...


Floggin Molly The song if I ever leave this world alive is dedicated to my best friend daughter who was killed last year at age 12. R.I.P Trevienne we love you.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

With me, there really is no one genre. I listen to it all with the exception of current rap & r&b....I can't take the (a) lack of lyrics or the (b) crappy, misogynistic thuggged out crap. I also tend to be picky about the "bubble-gum" pop....if the lyrics are horrible, I can't take it. But I listen to all genres....everything from Nina Simone, Muddy Waters, Johnny Winters, Aretha, Robert Johnson, Bob Marley, Janis Joplin, Doors, Dead, Godsmack, Metallica, Aerosmith, hair metal, Black Flag, White Zombie, Cinderella, Black Crows, Black Keys, NERD, Dolly Parton, Vampire Weekend, Bullet for my Valentine, HIM, Ill Nino, Kelly Clarkson.....I could go on all day! 

As my husband says, never give me control of the music or it will be the most random mix you can imagine! LOL


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

KoRn, Bassnectar, STP, RHCP, Alice In Chains, Union Underground, Patti Smith, Ani Difranco, Metallica (pre-black) , Pantera, The Germs, Black Flag, The Exploited, DRI, The Dead Kennedys, Marley, Sublime, Rancid (before they thought raggea was a good ideal) ......I have shizophrenic tastes in music......this could go on forever!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Every time I hear STP it makes me want to watch the crow... RIP Brandon Lee - he was so hawt


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Every time I hear STP it makes me want to watch the crow... RIP Brandon Lee - he was so hawt


everytime I hear STP it makes me think of how hot Scott Weiland was before he started looking like a crackhead

Some more I forgot
RHCP
Mnemic
Ektomorf
Rancid
WASP


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah... that's never cool when hollywood pressure crumbles a talent. Which reminds me I've been wanting to read John Frusciante's (guitarist - red hot chili peppers) autobiography.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i like alot of music...probably every type of music including some country lol...Mainly though >>>Underground rap/hiphop/.......alternative .....reggaeton


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I really love the Blues. BB King prob my fav. If anyone knows of good blues albums let me know. CD I have been listening 2 right now though is Zac Brown Band.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Czar said:


> i like alot of music...probably every type of music including some country lol...Mainly though >>>Underground rap/hiphop/.......alternative .....reggaeton


This mix is a little old but if you like Beastie Boys......DJ Green Lantern vs Beastie Boys


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Floggin Molly The song if I ever leave this world alive is dedicated to my best friend daughter who was killed last year at age 12. R.I.P Trevienne we love you.


Saw them at Warped Tour this year. Very different but good. Devil Wears Prada rocked the show. They deserved way longer set.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You guys would think this is funny.The song She's a Lady by Tom Jones. This is a huge joke between me and my bro Brenden. You wouldn't think it by looking at me but I can make a house rumble with a burp. My mom used to make money off me at the bars when her band would play. She would get all these guys to try to beat me and they'd say yea, wouldn't think the small blond shake the whole bar. Every time I let one go my bro would start singing that song. Every time I'm in the store and I hear it I always think I need to call Brenden today. lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> With me, there really is no one genre. I listen to it all with the exception of current rap & r&b....I can't take the (a) lack of lyrics or the (b) crappy, misogynistic thuggged out crap. I also tend to be picky about the "bubble-gum" pop....if the lyrics are horrible, I can't take it. But I listen to all genres....everything from Nina Simone, Muddy Waters, Johnny Winters, Aretha, Robert Johnson, Bob Marley, Janis Joplin, Doors, Dead, Godsmack, Metallica, Aerosmith, hair metal, Black Flag, White Zombie, Cinderella, Black Crows, Black Keys, NERD, Dolly Parton, Vampire Weekend, Bullet for my Valentine, HIM, Ill Nino, Kelly Clarkson.....I could go on all day!
> 
> As my husband says, never give me control of the music or it will be the most random mix you can imagine! LOL


Dolly Parton, she's so smart  I agree, on current hip-hop... It's intellectually degenerating society... But I'm with you on pretty much anything, not sure about Kelly Clarkson's music but she seems like she has a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

this is just some

(hardcore and metal ) - warzone , unbroken, cro-mags, sheer terror, Neurosis, integrity, swamp thing, 108, one life crew, BAD LUCK 13 RIOT EXTRAVAGANZA's , isis , behemoth ,dying fetus , mouthpiece , Minor Threat ,Bad Brains , judge

(hiphop and breaks ) - MF Doom ,madlib , del the funky homosapien , kool keith , Tha Alkaholiks , Quasimoto , Peanut Butter Wolf , dj qbert , Hieroglyphics , heltah skeltah , gravediggaz, The Pharcyde, 

(roots reggae and dub ) -burning spear , alton ellis ,steel pulse , black uhuru , culture , king tubby , lee scratch perry , israel vibration , Gladiator ,


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oooo I forgot......The HorrorPops, Jack off Jill, Hillbilly Casino, and the bass player in me adores...Victor Wooten.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Czar said:


> i like alot of music...probably every type of music including some country lol...Mainly though >>>Underground rap/hiphop/.......alternative .....reggaeton


im th same way . benn diggen on the new Tech 9 for a bit now something make me just want to go off on one certain person ,( mother-in-laws boyfriend ) i could get biblical on this punk , a good stoning would fit just fine about now .then just set back look at my work and crank some opera for a bit .


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I listen to a bit of everything but my favs would have to be Sublime, Slightly Stoopid, Bad Religion, Pennywise,Authority Zero, Bad brains, Suicidal Tendencies,Tech Nine, kottonmouth Kings, Hed p.e,DMX,Drake,Immortal Technique, dilated peoples,Nipsey Hussle,Jack Johnson,RHCP,Saigon.......and a bunch more stuff I don't feel like typing lol I don't really listen to country but I do listen to a little Johnny Cash every now and then and theres this one song called "Your the Reason our Kids are Ugly" I don't remember who sings it but I like that song and their was this song called "All my EX'S Live in Texas" I use to play GTA San Andreas alot and that one was my fav LOL.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I forgot Black Sabbath, how could I leave old Ozzy out.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pantera(Dimebag is the King R.I.P), Damage Plan, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Testament, Dio, Hatebreed(Very good Nu metal band), Ozzy, Van Halen, Queensryche, Five finger death punch, Killswitch Engage 70's 80's and early 90's metal is the way to go. These are just a few off the top of my head, todays music can't compete with the old stuff.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Lol, it doesn't suck, it's just what you like. I like KoRn & 90's music - I remember really liking Ace of Base & No doubt as well as 3sixmafia. My taste varies.


:rofl::rofl: Ace of Base - Funny my husband was laughing at me the other day because that use to be my favorite band in the day. I really can't believe and I also listened to Backstreet Boys; Spice Girls :flush:

Now I listen to more classical, I also enjoy some heavy metal once in a while. We listen to a lot of Nine Inch Nails here at home - I don't really have a favorite type of music - it usually depends on the mood.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

It all depends on my mood really. I can listen to it all. But I love my rock. It seems to sooth me. Then again I love classical it stops me in my tracks. I pretty much have a mix of everything either on CD or my ipod. I gotta have it all. Im greedy like that. Haha. My husband still doesnt unerstand it. How I can go from Elvis..to Pantera...to Brad Paisley...to Beethoven. Fur Elise...I gotta have it. Its forever a ring tone on my phone.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Floggin Molly The song if I ever leave this world alive is dedicated to my best friend daughter who was killed last year at age 12. R.I.P Trevienne we love you.


Ahhhh I *LOVE* Flogging Molly!! My bestie turned me onto them. Brings back some great memories.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*not alone*



Laughter777 said:


> I must be the odd one out....Country all the way, but I do listen to anything (and I mean anything) if I like the sounds of it I will listen. But mostly country.


me too, i like the new stuff but my favorite of all time in terms of genre is bluegrass, like pre 1983---ahhh, there is nothing like a good roll and flat pick with 3 part harmony!! Ahh!


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

pantera , hatebreed, shadows fall , ozzy , black label society, old school metallica, really anything loud and that makes me want to mosh .... just not in the living room the wife put the end to that years ago


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Merry New Year & uh jolly Kwanzica:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> I listen to a bit of everything but my favs would have to be Sublime, Slightly Stoopid, Bad Religion, Pennywise,Authority Zero, Bad brains, Suicidal Tendencies,Tech Nine, kottonmouth Kings, Hed p.e,DMX,Drake,Immortal Technique, dilated peoples,Nipsey Hussle,Jack Johnson,RHCP,Saigon.......and a bunch more stuff I don't feel like typing lol I don't really listen to country but I do listen to a little Johnny Cash every now and then and theres this one song called "Your the Reason our Kids are Ugly" I don't remember who sings it but I like that song and their was this song called "All my EX'S Live in Texas" I use to play GTA San Andreas alot and that one was my fav LOL.


Ha-ha-ha, your icon cracks me up, shazam! It's redballz! lolz


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ha-ha-ha, your icon cracks me up, shazam! It's redballz! lolz


cocaine in a can


----------

